# M&P9 M2.0 17-Round Magazines



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

I prefer to buy OEM mags and these mags are not cheap! Where do you guys buy yours?

Thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Brownells, Midway, CDNN

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## FenderGuy53 (Jul 16, 2018)

VAMarine said:


> Brownells, Midway, CDNN


Grabbed one from GrabAGun for $33.49, delivered.


----------

